# 2013 Frozen White Focus Zetec S



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Thought it was about time I put together a mini write-up on my new car which I bought back in September 2013! It is a Focus Zetec S 1.6 TDCi.

After six enjoyable years with my Arden Blue Astra VXR it was time for change. I considered a number of different cars and settled with this one after being so impressed with a 'spur of the moment' test drive of a Silver Focus Zetec S at the local Motorpoint.

After that, the search was on.

I am fussy when it comes to my cars so my new car HAD to be Frozen White, and had to be fitted with the optional 18s and rear privacy glass. This was not easy to find.

At the time there were just three in the entire country matching my wishes.

Found my car in Leicester, put a deposit on it, then drove up to Castleford to view another, couldn't do a deal on that one, returned to Leicester and took this one home. Condition of it was/is absolutely perfect so I feel lucky that I found it. It also has power folding mirrors, rear parking sensors, LED rear lights - nice little features.

Moving from VXR to this is saving a lot of money, only £20 tax is brilliant and fuel wise, I am achieving around 400 miles from ¾ of a tank compared with around 220 on the Astra (I always fill up when down to ¼).

Since getting it, its been washed regularly with Zaino Z7 and has had two coatings of Zaino Z5. A light sprinkle of Zaino Z6 goes on occasionally now we're in spring/summer.

Enough rambling, heres some pictures.

At the garage, just 9 months old…..





After about a week of ownership…..





First little mod I did was replace the wing mirror downlighting with LEDs, much much better……



I also did the sidelights, supposed to be Xenon white, bit too much blue for my liking but looks ok for now….





Next thing I did was change the wheel centres from blue to silver and the blue oval badging to black……





On a recent drive out…..



















I find this colour very difficult to photograph but will get better pics next time.

Plans for the future are a replacement passenger side front wheel (previous owner marked it), maybe look into ST interior trim (just the pillars and perhaps roof lining). Eventually it will get a professional detail too!!

Other than that, its just how I want it.

Thanks for looking


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

very nice mate, white certainly does suit this car!


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks very smart and i like your little touches so far.


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks awesome... bright sunshine is always difficult to photograph in... In no expert but try using fill-in flash and a little exposure compensation if your camera has it or look for somewhere a little shaded / later in the day when light is not so harsh. That will help reduce some of the glare and the inky black shadows you have underneath... loving the floor shot with the car in the distance, really different!


----------



## Spudey (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks good and I think the photos are fine, my wife has a Frozen White 1.6 TDCi, but it's the last model (61 plate). 

White is tricky to photograph, but as redit said maybe try out of direct sunlight on an overcast day or in the open-shade side of a building to reduce the contrast


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

redit5 said:


> Looks awesome... bright sunshine is always difficult to photograph in... In no expert but try using fill-in flash and a little exposure compensation if your camera has it or look for somewhere a little shaded / later in the day when light is not so harsh. That will help reduce some of the glare and the inky black shadows you have underneath... loving the floor shot with the car in the distance, really different!





Spudey said:


> Looks good and I think the photos are fine, my wife has a Frozen White 1.6 TDCi, but it's the last model (61 plate).
> 
> White is tricky to photograph, but as redit said maybe try out of direct sunlight on an overcast day or in the open-shade side of a building to reduce the contrast


Thanks to you both, I will bear this in mind. That explains why I like the earlier photos more than the one on the sunny day.

The floor shot is something I do quite often, I'm always wanting to try different angles, backdrops etc. I have hundreds of 'arty' ones of the VXR!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nice, my next motor one of these im thinking:thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice job! White can be rewarding.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks tidy! first one of them I've seen with the 18's ... can see why you wanted them now! You must miss the performance of the vxr though?


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

the father in law went from a 2.5 hawkeye scoob to a 1.6 derv focus. was supposed to be a money saving mission but he had it six month ( maybe less ) and ended up chopping it in for the st haha looks nice in white thogh pal.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Your wallet must be loving the new car too! How you finding the downgrade in performance?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!

Why would you replace the wheel due to scuffing?
Just get the face repainted.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

123HJMS said:


> Looks tidy! first one of them I've seen with the 18's ... can see why you wanted them now! You must miss the performance of the vxr though?





Nick-ST said:


> Your wallet must be loving the new car too! How you finding the downgrade in performance?


I wanted the 18s to keep the same sort of ride I had in my VXR (on 19s) and also the standard 17s look a nightmare to clean, these 18s are easier.

I do miss the VXR sometimes, but the Focus is quick enough for how I drive and where I go. My Dad made a very good point - the Zetec S suits me better as I never used all of the power available in the VXR, I'm not a loony driver flying everywhere.

Wallet is certainly happy - would spend £60 to £120 a month for VXR, but diesel for the Focus is costing £0 to £50 a month


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, you have changed my opinion of the new focus, at first wasn't too sure, but after seeing your it look sweet.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice car.:thumb:

I wouldn't call the Focus 'new' anymore, the current Mk3 has been out since 2011. A facelifted version is going on sale later in the year.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

very tidy car,if only my mondeo was as economical!lol


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, you have changed my opinion of the new focus, at first wasn't too sure, but after seeing your it look sweet.


I hated them when they came out!

But they grew on me and Zetec S bodykit (honeycomb grills, front splitter, sideskirts, RS style rear diffuser and larger spoiler) does make a huge difference visually, they make it car hug the ground a lot more.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks very nice, better with the 18" wheels too. I have a 2012 model, though in the Mars red.
Do the later version come with puddle lights then? I had thought about adding them to mine, but couldn't be bothered in the end. (I have added footwell lights though)

They do look good, in fact the rear bumper is far nicer than the ST, but I found the Zetec S a disappointment to drive. Luckily it is only my daily runner, but a shame the drving isn't upto the looks.

Chris.

I have recently added a Powerflex torqu-link bush, this has made it nicer to drive, firms up the drive and make gear changing much smoother.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks great in white, my wife has a black one and you correct about the 17" nightmare to clean I put the latest ST alloys on it looks a lot better on 18's and so much easier to clean. I also removed the Ecoboost or whatever was on the badge and replaced with the S badge from the Zetec S models. There just stupidly economical .


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely cars these.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> Looks very nice, better with the 18" wheels too. I have a 2012 model, though in the Mars red.
> Do the later version come with puddle lights then? I had thought about adding them to mine, but couldn't be bothered in the end. (I have added footwell lights though)
> 
> They do look good, in fact the rear bumper is far nicer than the ST, but I found the Zetec S a disappointment to drive. Luckily it is only my daily runner, but a shame the drving isn't upto the looks.
> ...


Without checking brochure, I think the puddle lights are in with the City Pack which if I remember rightly is rear parking sensors and powerfolding mirrors?

Was adding the footwell lights easy? I hadn't realised that could be done?

And yes the rear bumper (and front) looks nicer than the ST ones, which may have been a victim of being designed too quickly around central exhaust.

I think Zetec S is nice to drive, but each to their own.....


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

like the look of the zs focus and yours looks good and like the little changes you have done to make it your own


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

MattJ VXR said:


> Without checking brochure, I think the puddle lights are in with the City Pack which if I remember rightly is rear parking sensors and powerfolding mirrors?
> 
> Was adding the footwell lights easy? I hadn't realised that could be done?
> 
> ...


Looks very nice in the white. They are good looking cars.

Which engine do you have in yours? Chris has the 1.6 NA which is only 125 (?) PS. The EcoBoost has a bit more grunt at 182 PS, so guess that would be a bit more fun, and it's not as nice to chuck around as his older shape Focus.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Stunning car and like many have said it's made me start to like the shape. I hated them for a while but seen yours on here and an estate on the road and am started looking. Always been a Vauxhall man but the new astra isn't doing much for me so feel a change may be on the cards. What's the real life mpg like with the focus?


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

FiestaGirlie said:


> Looks very nice in the white. They are good looking cars.
> 
> Which engine do you have in yours? Chris has the 1.6 NA which is only 125 (?) PS. The EcoBoost has a bit more grunt at 182 PS, so guess that would be a bit more fun, and it's not as nice to chuck around as his older shape Focus.


Its the 1.6 TDCi 115bhp, I tried the Ecoboost 182 petrol but found it disappointing, you have to really work it and rev it high to make it become lively so doesn't suit me. Like the Astra VXR I had, this TDCi is lively in the lower revs.



graeme said:


> Stunning car and like many have said it's made me start to like the shape. I hated them for a while but seen yours on here and an estate on the road and am started looking. Always been a Vauxhall man but the new astra isn't doing much for me so feel a change may be on the cards. What's the real life mpg like with the focus?


I reset the mpg each time I fill up and seem to be getting 46 to 48 mpg. That is doing an seven/eight mile trip each morning and night and the occasional trip out at other times.

I have achieved nearly 60mpg on a longer motorway run though.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

That's great thanks. I do 30 miles each way to work mostly motorway so would hopefully get a good return.


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

MattJ VXR said:


> Thought it was about time I put together a mini write-up on my new car which I bought back in September 2013! It is a Focus Zetec S 1.6 TDCi.
> 
> After six enjoyable years with my Arden Blue Astra VXR it was time for change. I considered a number of different cars and settled with this one after being so impressed with a 'spur of the moment' test drive of a Silver Focus Zetec S at the local Motorpoint.
> 
> ...


i had one of these mate, but the petrol 180 bhp one, heres mine.









now got this


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

That ST is a cracker.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

ravi811 - most of us know you had one and what you drive now, no need to take over this thread with pictures!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely choice mate. I think it's still one of the best looking cars on the road. Much sportier looking than it costs to run. 

A great drive aswell.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

What a car! :argie: You've made a wise decision with that engine. You get decent power and torque for silly fuel consumption and tax. I have a Mk2 Focus with 1.6 tdci engine and I swear I always forget when I have filled the fuel tank. 

In addition, quoting the whole post with plenty of pics and adding just two or three words is the most annoying thing...


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, yes rather annoying - not even a comment on my car! 

We also have a 2010 Mk2 Zetec 1.6 TDCi, fabulous car too. I've just treated it to a proper clean, detail etc with Zaino stuff in the last week. Might do write up on that too.


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got exactly the same model! As soon as I saw it in the showroom I had to have it in frozen white, 18" wheels with the privacy glass. I've had mine 18 months now and still love the look of it. As for detailing I use the carlack twins and keep it topped up with sonus acrylic glanz. Wheels are sealed with planet polish wheel seal n shine.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

marky2027 said:


> I've got exactly the same model! As soon as I saw it in the showroom I had to have it in frozen white, 18" wheels with the privacy glass. I've had mine 18 months now and still love the look of it. As for detailing I use the carlack twins and keep it topped up with sonus acrylic glanz. Wheels are sealed with planet polish wheel seal n shine.


Hello, good to see a fellow owner! :wave:

They are nice and rare aren't they, always a good thing :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

MattJ VXR said:


> Without checking brochure, I think the puddle lights are in with the City Pack which if I remember rightly is rear parking sensors and powerfolding mirrors?
> 
> Was adding the footwell lights easy? I hadn't realised that could be done?
> 
> ...


Ah okay, so wonder if there is any cabling for the puddle lights...I had been thinking about adding them.

Mine has rear parking sensors, though I find them quite annoying.

I just ran a cable from the interior light down to each footwell and installed bulb holders.

I just find the front suspension too soft, which dips too much around corners and understeers very easily and the steering is far too light with a lack of feedback (far too much assistance the reason for both).

Chris.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

graeme said:


> Stunning car and like many have said it's made me start to like the shape. I hated them for a while but seen yours on here and an estate on the road and am started looking. Always been a Vauxhall man but the new astra isn't doing much for me so feel a change may be on the cards. What's the real life mpg like with the focus?


I have a Titanium with the same engine. Do about 1000 miles a month, never reset the average MPG and was getting a consistant 52.5 mpg over the 15,000 miles I owned the car for.

Really like the look of the Zetec S, but want all the toys fitted to the Titanium.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice . My father in laws got one same in black , his is 2.0 though , really good looking car


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

In my home town there is another white one with the upgraded wheels but it doesn't have the privacy glass. They are rare though and most places I go I still get admiring glances.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Very nice , I have looked at these a few times myself as I have had my ST for over 7 years now. Only problem I have if I did buy one is I know I would soon be looking for some ST3 leather seats to fit in it.

But seeing yours has got me thinking again , time to browse autotrader I think.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

MattJ VXR said:


> Its the 1.6 TDCi 115bhp, I tried the Ecoboost 182 petrol but found it disappointing, you have to really work it and rev it high to make it become lively so doesn't suit me. Like the Astra VXR I had, this TDCi is lively in the lower revs.


The 163PS Diesel seems to be the right engine for the Zetec S. I found it surprisingly rapid, the 182PS Ecoboost needed a PCM update to improve response.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

John74 said:


> Very nice , I have looked at these a few times myself as I have had my ST for over 7 years now. Only problem I have if I did buy one is I know I would soon be looking for some ST3 leather seats to fit in it.
> 
> But seeing yours has got me thinking again , time to browse autotrader I think.


Just think of the money you would save if you got a diesel one!! I considered the ST after the VXR but it wouldn't have been any cheaper so I dismissed it.



SteveyG said:


> The 163PS Diesel seems to be the right engine for the Zetec S. I found it surprisingly rapid, the 182PS Ecoboost needed a PCM update to improve response.


I looked for the 2.0 TDCi, could not find one. They were either automatics, the wrong model or without the things I wanted (18s & privacy glass).

The Ecoboost as I mentioned earlier in thread, I found terrible which totally surprised me.


----------



## marky2027 (Dec 27, 2012)

My mate liked mine so much he has just got a red one. It's the 1.6 ecoboost with 182bhp. He says it's awesome. I prefer the white one but a tad jealous of his performance!
I test drove the 1.0 petrol ecoboost. That was weird! Very revvy engine. I prefer the torque of an oil burner


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Just picked one of these up myself mate car looks smart how easy was it to replace the bulbs under the wing mirrors?


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Another fellow owner here exact same spec (18" wheels, city pack and window tints) and engine. Got mine new in 2012. Just hit 50,000 miles and no problems. Had it re-mapped a few months ago from 115bhp to 142bhp. Would recommend it highly. Much better to drive and have seen an increase in average MPG. 

How you liking it now? Any more nice mods? Love the led lights under the mirrors.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sparky160 said:


> Another fellow owner here exact same spec (18" wheels, city pack and window tints) and engine. Got mine new in 2012. Just hit 50,000 miles and no problems. Had it re-mapped a few months ago from 115bhp to 142bhp. Would recommend it highly. Much better to drive and have seen an increase in average MPG.
> 
> How you liking it now? Any more nice mods? Love the led lights under the mirrors.


I have that too! Who done your remap mate?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

chrissymk3 said:


> Just picked one of these up myself mate car looks smart how easy was it to replace the bulbs under the wing mirrors?


You need to pull the mirror cap off, then the light unit easily clips out.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

We put the ST alloys on the wife's Zetec S



She has just ordered an ST3 in Stealth should arrive for September.


----------



## Penfold1984 (Apr 6, 2015)

Love my focus tdci... getting 56mpg over the last 5000 miles... can't complain. Same 1.6 tdci engine as your.

I only have the Zetec model, am always on the hunt for a Zetec S kit... look so much better.

Your white car looks smashing


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

chrissymk3 said:


> I have that too! Who done your remap mate?


Was done by a company called Torquetronix. Based close to me but they are the biggest provider of ECU maps in the UK as far as I know.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wish I hadn't opened this thread now !

Been looking for a new motor & always said I will NEVER own a ford - but these diesel Focus zetec s look too nice!

I'm also the same, its tricky finding ones with the 18" alloys. Yours looks smart chap


----------



## JHK (Jun 24, 2015)

looks sweet


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sparky160 said:


> Was done by a company called Torquetronix. Based close to me but they are the biggest provider of ECU maps in the UK as far as I know.


Awesome thanks mate, they are about 6 hours away from me...

Guess with it being stage 1 you haven't had any issues with clutch etc...?

I've been struggling to find a reputable company who will remap this engine.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahh that's sweet then. No issues at all, and as I say Fuel consumption has improved. Notice the power and torque gains massively in first and second gear in particular.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely focus mate, I do prefer the 5 spoke alloys you get on some of the focus's but you don't seem to see many of them. I had a shot in an ST3 diesel the other week which I loved and has everything I am looking for, great looking motor without the fuel consumption of the petrol ST


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like that very much, might have to search one of these out for my next car


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> I like that very much, might have to search one of these out for my next car


Cracking cars mate thoroughly enjoying mine


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

First time on here in months!!



chrissymk3 said:


> Just picked one of these up myself mate car looks smart how easy was it to replace the bulbs under the wing mirrors?


Very easy, use electric switch inside car to put mirrors as far inwards & downwards as they'll go. Prise off carefully the mirror glass then you'll find the housing for the bulbs. The LEDs look so much better.



Sparky160 said:


> Another fellow owner here exact same spec (18" wheels, city pack and window tints) and engine. Got mine new in 2012. Just hit 50,000 miles and no problems. Had it re-mapped a few months ago from 115bhp to 142bhp. Would recommend it highly. Much better to drive and have seen an increase in average MPG.
> 
> How you liking it now? Any more nice mods? Love the led lights under the mirrors.


Hello, still loving it. Since the postings I've changed every possible bulb inside to LEDs including the boot ones. No more mods as its just how I want it now :thumb:

Interested in the re-map, I've heard about DTUK but doing anything to engine scares me!



slimjim said:


> She has just ordered an ST3 in Stealth should arrive for September.


Funnily enough, that what I have my eye in in about 18mths/2 years time! The diesel one though.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

I couldnt find the 1.6 TDCI 115bhp on that DTUK as I looked there too haha


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Matt, enjoy!!


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Matt did you get a remap in the end? Any more changes to yours?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice focus you got fella like the diffuser on the back of these


----------

